# Two beautiful chairs from my son



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 16, 2018)

I've posted before that my son has his own cabinetry business. He went to a trade school during his high school years and had the most wonderful shop teacher who he has remained friends with to this day.

During those years in school he was able to leave school early and worked in a well know furniture shop in PA. called Duckloe. They repair,make re pros of furniture from long ago . They have been in business for over 140 years. 

After graduating he decided he liked cabinetry better and eventually started his own business. In his travels he came across two repro chairs from Duckloe. They needed some repair and he restored them. Today he brought them home to me. They go well with my dining room set and now when the kids come I'll have enough chairs instead of bringing in two of my kitchen chairs.

The photos show the store where he got his start as well as the two chairs he just gave to me. The young boy in the photo is not my son.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 16, 2018)

WOW     They are works of art.   SO intricate.   I'd be afraid to sit in  one of them.


----------



## Lara (Jun 16, 2018)

:thumbsup1:What Falcon said!!!! Absolutely beautiful Ruth! What a wonderful son you have! And a very pretty living room.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 16, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 16, 2018)

Beautiful!

Repairing and gluing chairs is very, very difficult you almost need to be an octopus to get all of the parts in the correct position before clamping them.

You are lucky to have such a talented son that spends his time so generously on his mom.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 16, 2018)

What fine work...beautiful, Ruth!


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 16, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Repairing and gluing chairs is very, very difficult you almost need to be an octopus to get all of the parts in the correct position before clamping them.
> 
> You are lucky to have such a talented son that spends his time so generously on his mom.



Aunt Bea, you wrote these things, I thought them.

Cheers to you and your son, Ruth


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 16, 2018)

Exquisite works of art.


----------



## jujube (Jun 16, 2018)

Very impressive!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 16, 2018)

Lovely chairs Ruth, and a fine son you have!


----------



## terry123 (Jun 16, 2018)

What everybody said, great work!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 16, 2018)

Very nice, Ruth.   (The chairs and the son!)


----------



## twinkles (Jun 17, 2018)

the chairs are beautiful--its my kind of furniture


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 17, 2018)

Ruth,thanks for sharing the beautiful pictures of the chairs
Your son is very talented, shows how much he truly loves what he does,making pieces of furniture for family and friends. You must be so proud Sue


----------



## Keesha (Jun 17, 2018)

That’s fine woodworking. What a great son you have. Very talented !


----------

